# 2000 Maxima V6 "Electrical Noise" when running and KOEO



## redhatman (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey guys I have a 2000 Nissan Maxima with the V6 and it makes a weird electrical noise, almost like an actuator of some sort moving back and forth. This happens with the key on, engine off very audibly, and also with the engine running. 

It appears to be coming from the Lower side of the front end by the engine/transmission.

Any ideas? Common issues?

ALL INPUT appreciated. Thanks!
-Pat


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

IIRC, these had problems with the electric motor mount on the back of the center support (crossmember). Check the motor mount and see if it has 2 wires going to it; if it does, there's an electric motor within the motor mount's rubber insulator. This could be the source of your noise. The fix would be to replace the mount, if it is.


----------

